# Pumping advice please



## samisshort

With my first I never pumped because I stayed home. Well this time I want to go to school and then work. So I need advice!
My grandma will be watching my kiddos. And she has arthritis, so going up and down stairs is painful. So how can I make this easy? Has anyone used a cooler pack and bottle warmer for breast milk? I plan on pumping and deep freezing, then letting a bottle or two of milk thaw in the fridge over night, then use a cooler pack with ice packs to put the bottles in to keep downstairs and she can use the bottle warmer. Would this work, or make my milk go bad? I will only go to school part time (8 week course) and then work part time. So I only need the milk good for a max of 6 hours.

Or is there anything else I can do? I am just trying to make it easy for my grandmother. Also, when is best time to pump? Before, during, or after feedings?

Thanks in advance!

ETA: I still breastfeed my first. I plan to start slowly weaning him around 2. This won't affect my supply will it? I know nothing about pumping even though I have breastfeeding down lol.


----------



## chellesama

That sounds like a good plan - thawed or fresh breastmilk can be good in a cooler with ice packs for up to 24 hours according to the Mayo Clinic. :thumbup:

Good luck with your classes! I just went back to school myself and it's tough, but you can do it! It's like giving birth: breathe, don't panic, and it's totally amazing when you're done.


----------



## samisshort

chellesama said:


> That sounds like a good plan - thawed or fresh breastmilk can be good in a cooler with ice packs for up to 24 hours according to the Mayo Clinic. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with your classes! I just went back to school myself and it's tough, but you can do it! It's like giving birth: breathe, don't panic, and it's totally amazing when you're done.

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## babyjan

I'm too sure as I haven't had to pump but I think you will definitely get some great advise from the breast feeding section x


----------



## snowfia

That sounds ok to keep the milk :)

I haven't pumped for aaages. But used to do it whilst feeding DD as her feeding would help with the let down on the other. I'd never be able to get any just after a feed from the side she fed off.


----------



## smatheson

Best time to pump is while LO is feeding on the other breast. Ideally while your at school and work you should be pumping every 2-3 hours for 15 mins, but I know that can be hard when your going to school and working.


----------

